
Yahoo is Shutting Down Del.icio.us - jmorin007
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/16/is-yahoo-shutting-down-del-icio-us/
======
petercooper
Please, Yahoo, distribute the final public-facing database for free. There are
millions of links organized in there and it's an incredibly useful repository.
If that data is lost, we just lost thousands of man years of tagging the Web.

~~~
tocomment
Unfortunately someone would raise a privacy stink just like they did for the
netflix prize data and the aol search data. This is why we can't have nice
things.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
It's public data! You could scrape and index it now for free if you wanted...

~~~
scorpion032
They even throttle the friendfeed scraper which graciously pulls all its users
data at once.

You can't write a simple scraper that is not distributed in 100 of machines
across the web to pull out their data.

~~~
viraptor
I heard that there is this thing called "the cloud" where you can rent
services based on the work time. That makes cheapo servers both realistic and
quite simple ;)

Actually I just noticed you get 750h of free micro instance time from aws... I
wonder if it would be worth doing. I imagine the link+tags are <100GB in
total.

------
seldo
The writing has been on the wall for delicious for years. They never made any
money, never found mainstream adoption, never made use of the enormous flow of
user sharing data they were getting to do anything interesting. They have been
operating on a skeleton crew for years. Such a shame.

~~~
petercooper
_never made use of the enormous flow of user sharing data they were getting to
do anything interesting._

It's a shame they didn't, because many of us users sure did/do. By virtue of
its popularity and simplicity, you could know almost every page with any merit
was in its system _and_ tagged, making it easy to discover stuff you hadn't
even bookmarked yet.

Example: Want a good Python tutorial about threads?
<http://www.delicious.com/tag/python+threads+tutorial> \- You can pretty much
pull things out of your ass and constantly find gold on there. Yahoo has no
spine.

~~~
jules
Surely Yahoo can tap this value in their search?

~~~
jemfinch
Yahoo doesn't _have_ search anymore. They subcontract to Bing.

Besides, using delicious data would be far too open to SEO abuse.

~~~
jules
They can do what duck duck go does and alter the search results or provide
extra info. I agree about the abuse, but linking it to your own delicious
account or some algorithm for weighing things that is already used for
webpages can surely solve that.

~~~
jawee
Has Duck Duck Go considered directly using social bookmarking sites'
informations in their hodge podge of ranking information?

------
Ixiaus

      curl https://{your username}:{your password}@api.del.icio.us/v1/posts/all > bookmarks.xml

~~~
armandososa
Wouldn't be neat that somebody offered to backup this information? They can
have something like "donate your bookmarks" and I'll upload my full export.

~~~
bobds
The ArchiveTeam would probably be interested in this:
<http://archiveteam.org/>

------
Jun8
Noooo! I love delicious and am using it daily, it's one of the reasons I don't
completely switch to Chrome (since the plugin is not as good as the Firefox
one). OK, time to dire off the API and suck off all the bookmarks.

Where should I put all my bookmarks? What other bookmark service has a nice
browser plugin, APIs, etc?

After this I'm also convinced that Yahoo is hopeless.

~~~
tcdent
<http://pinboard.in> aims to be a Delicious replacement and has an interesting
payment model.

~~~
wyclif
I've had a del.icio.us account since the beginning in 2003 and migrated to
Pinboard last year. It's a worthy replacement and everything Delicious should
have been, with something approximating the UX from the older service. And
Maciej and pvg are very responsive on Twitter.

~~~
xbryanx
I'll second that. I've been super happy with pinboard. They personally helped
me track down some technical problems I had importing my delicious, and
haven't looked back.

~~~
idlewords
Hey, thanks! I'm really glad you like the service.

------
ig1
It seems a bit crazy that they're shutting down services like delicious and
especially Uproar (which is actually in a growth market!).

I'd be shocked if there aren't other tech companies interested in buying the
tech, the userbase and the employees (who've just be made redundant presumably
at some expense).

What's the justification to shareholders to shutting down as opposed to
selling ?

~~~
notahacker
Tax writeoffs, I'd assume. And perhaps the long term possibility of a more
innovative owner taking advantage of Delicious' neglected potential and making
Yahoo look incompetent would be even more damaging than just admitting the
service doesn't make any money.

I find it hard to believe that Delicious would have no value to anyone at a
fire-sale price.

------
pavs
Ideas and startup goes to Yahoo to die.

~~~
tsbaron
Which is exactly why Groupon wisely backed away from a deal with Yahoo.

~~~
w1ntermute
Considering they also rejected Google's offer, I'd say there was more to it
than Yahoo's past failures.

~~~
tsbaron
You are right. However, I don't think Yahoo's track record in integrating
acquired companies helped them at all. Google is perceived as an innovative
company where Yahoo seems to follow the leader.

------
gms
Delicious is a black hole for me. I have 95 bookmarks, and once something is
bookmarked with it, I never visit it later. Is this unique to me?

~~~
petercooper
I have 5919 bookmarks in there. But.. of course, it's just structured data, I
could import it to other services and use it fine.

The real loss here is how you can use it to analyze _other people's
bookmarks._ Almost every page of any merit is tagged and in their system, just
because Delicious is/was the biggest game in town.

Wanna find HN links about Java? Try <http://www.delicious.com/tag/hn+java> ..
want a tutorial about making a game in Ruby?
<http://www.delicious.com/tag/ruby+tutorial+game> .. This is absurdly useful
even though so few people know about it. It's been my secret weapon for 6
years now because I've always been able to find anything I could even
partially remember just by coming up with the tags that might describe it :-(

~~~
aheilbut
The other loss is how you can use it to discover other _people_ interested in
the same incredibly esoteric things as you. It was a like an asynchronous,
organized version of twitter, 3? years early.

------
joshu
sad.

~~~
revorad
Can you not get it back from them? Christmas gift to the world?

------
umjames
Well there goes months' (nights & weekends) worth of iOS side project work
down the drain. I have a very large delicious bookmark collection that I was
still posting to as of this week.

Does anyone know if delicious' demise affects pinboard's API service in any
way? Since pinboard's API documentation just links to delicious, now would be
a good time to archive the delicious API documentation.

~~~
StavrosK
Oh, no need to worry!

<http://cache.historious.net/cached/841175/>

------
idlewords
It's been a busy day over here.

~~~
St-Clock
Yup, "The service is not available. Please try again later."

~~~
idlewords
We've been trying to figure that one out. No connection problems for the vast
majority of people, but there are a couple who report this

~~~
davi
It happened to me the first time I tried to look at pinboard today. I'm on a
satellite modem out in the middle of nowhere -- maybe a latency bug? Problem
was gone when I tried a little later.

------
nostromo
Time to back up those flickr photos.

~~~
alex_h
Are there any photo services offering an import from Flickr? I imagine it
would be good business to offer one, playing to the fear of a complete Yahoo
implosion. Although I admit it's highly unlikely Flickr will go the way of
Delicious

~~~
jfb
Someone will buy Flickr in the event of a total Yahoo! implosion.

------
kqr2
Where's the best place to migrate all of your Del.icio.us bookmarks?

~~~
telemachos
I switched to Pinboard (<http://pinboard.in>) in April and I highly recommend
it. It's not free, but it's well worth looking at. (The pricing is a one-time
fee that climbs as the site grows. It's currently $6.89. There's also a
service to archive your bookmarks, but I haven't tried that. That's $25 a year
currently.)

Here's their (probably about to be updated) "Should you switch from
Delicious?" page: <http://pinboard.in/switch/>

~~~
mrduncan
This has to be great news for Pinboard - I'm not sure how much they raise the
price with each purchase, but less than 30 minutes later and the current price
is already $6.92.

Edit: 7 minutes later it's now $6.94

~~~
miniatureape
I've been seeing service unavailable pages every few times I load pinboard. I
wonder how their infrastructure will handle this unexpected surge.

~~~
idlewords
So far it's holding up (about 40 hps) but we seem to be getting these
intermittent connection drops. Waiting for things to calm down a bit before we
start monkeying with configuration.

------
kloncks
Any idea on how much money Yahoo's actually losing by just running Delicious?

Side note: I've always wondered why Yahoo hasn't tapped into the vast amount
of good data that is Delicious to supplement and improve their search engine?
Talk about having access to a firehose.

Side side note: Seriously, what company does layoffs a week before Christmas!?

~~~
MichaelMassing
Besides the Christmas timing, Yahoo quite recently upgraded the Delicious
servers. Apart from whatever capital expense was involved, the occupation of
the Delicious team in implementing the migration might have left them with the
impression that they had a future. It's impossible to know in a corporation
who knows what and who's blowing smoke for the company. Still, the tenor of
pre-layoff comments from the team in their unusually candid support forum
suggests that at least some of them were totally blindsided.

------
lkrubner
Damn, I wish I had the money to make Yahoo an offer. I worked on a service in
2005 that was suppose to compete with del.icio.us, but our service never got
off the ground. I've always admired the basic idea of del.icio.us, and I think
there are a million interesting things that could be done with that site.
Surely if Yahoo is shutting it down, they'd also be willing to sell it cheap?
I wonder how cheap?

~~~
citricsquid
Hackernews weekend project? PG and his money, users and their skills :p

------
djacobs
One reason I don't sign up with every new startup that comes along--even if
they're innovative and helpful and better than the competition--is that I
don't want to invest time in something that could fail. And every time I see a
web service fail, even if it was no longer a startup, I lose hope that good
services can last. Seeing this, for example, I'm not likely to put stock in an
online bookmarking startup any time soon.

It seems to me like this is one way that the failure of large companies can
lead to the failure of unrelated startups. And it sucks.

~~~
pavel_lishin
So how do you decide what to sign up for?

~~~
djacobs
It varies. I'd be lying if I said mood wasn't involved. But I ask questions
like:

    
    
      1. How responsive are the startup founders when I e-mail
         them about problems?
    
      2. How portable is the work I'm going to put into the 
         site? Data portability is actually probably my number 
         1 concern.
    
      3. Does the service give me value that I couldn't 
         create with my own server after an hour of coding? 
         (Why would I sign up for yet another contacts service 
         when I can host my own LDAP server for free?)
    
      4. Is there a vibrant community supporting the startup 
         from the get to?
    

At least these are the first that come to mind.

------
zoomzoom
Who makes a decision like this? The only reason I have a Yahoo account is for
delicious.

------
phillian
Regardless of whether or not Del.icio.us is being shut down, Blake Irving's
reaction to his screencast being "leaked" was completely uncalled for:

<http://twitter.com/Blakei/status/15488532072103936>

"@bpm140 @joshu Really dude? Can't wait to find out how you got the web cast.
Whoever it is, gone!"

------
DevX101
Open question: How could Yahoo have monetized delicious?

I'll start: Use the browser plugin to deliver highly targeted but low profile
ads to users. The targeting would be based on the longitudinal interest data
they have for millions of users, many of whom have been tagging their
interests for months or years. For active users, I think this data is better
than facebook targeting info.

~~~
harryf
+10!

Another angle; recruitment, at least for software developers. For active
users, del.icio.us is one of best reflections of your skillset out there, with
the exception of github. Potential employers or headhunters pay to search for
matching profiles.

~~~
smithian
Too easy to game. 2 weeks later there would be someone selling lists of links
to import to increase your chances of getting a job offer/interview.

------
colbyolson
It will be sad to see Delicious go, if it indeed does.

I would also like to point out <http://pinboard.in/howto/#import>

------
kirubakaran
Automatically backup your Delicious bookmarks here :
<http://www.favbot.com/import-delicious.html>

OAuth import will be up soon.

~~~
adambyrtek
If you just want to download the bookmarks you can simply execute

$ curl <https://user:pass@api.del.icio.us/v1/posts/all> > delicious.xml

I was running it from cron to do daily backups.

EDIT: I've just noticed that somebody has already posted a similar command, so
sorry for a duplicate.

~~~
kirubakaran
That will just get you the data. Favbot makes it available online.

------
philfreo
This is really annoying... I have over 3000 bookmarks on del.icio.us all
nicely tagged, nice browser plugins, use it every day, etc. Definitely hoping
to find an alternative that isn't a step backwards...

~~~
jules
What do you want from a bookmark service on top of bookmarking+sync?

~~~
philfreo
I don't even need sync, honestly. I just want the features of delicious, and I
want to be able to trust that it won't go down. The features I care most
about:

1\. good browser integration - even through bookmarklets 2\. good tagging
system 3\. ability to search my own stuff like
<http://www.delicious.com/philfreo/git+tutorial> 4\. ability to search lots of
other peoples bookmarks 5\. reliable 6\. portability (so I know I can export
and move elsewhere)

Basically, I want delicious to stay alive...

~~~
ralphc
I've signed up for Pinboard, it has most of what you want - 3 is
<http://pinboard.in/u:philfreo/t:git/t:tutorial>. What concerns me is the 4,
due to the proverbial "network effects", delicious was so good for searching
others' bookmarks because so many people were using it. I'm afraid there won't
be a clearcut "winner" that everyone uses, the "go to" place to look for
links.

------
Complete
Why do big companies shut down websites instead of selling them?

~~~
verysimple
because the management team can't bear to look real bad when the new owners
succeed where they failed.

~~~
Complete
And shareholders accept it, when their property gets thrown into the garbage
can for this reason?

------
wslh
Welcome to the Cloud!

Seriously, companies must take responsibility for the data. It's important to
note that delicious also has private bookmarks so it's not possible to just
backup the repository and distribute it.

In my opinion the best way to solve this is to set up an auction for the
"delicious asset".

------
Keyframe
Google, buy del.icio.us from yahoo, please!

------
fs111
In case you use the firefox extension, you already have a full copy of your
bookmarks in the ybookmarks.sqlite file in your firefox profile.

------
iamwil
I wonder if it'd even be possible to donate it to some foundation that
preserves influential websites.

It'd be a pity to leave delicious and just trash it, instead of archiving it
somewhere.

~~~
adambyrtek
Internet Archive[1] is such a foundation. Most people know about the Wayback
Machine, but they also preserve structured content like databases of URL
shorteners[2]. This makes sense because the world doesn't need hundreds of
shorteners, and I expect that most of them to disappear shortly (leaving
dangling link behind).

[1] <http://www.archive.org/>

[2] <http://www.archive.org/details/301works>

------
Dramatize
I've gone to use Delicious several times but stopped short at the login
screen.

There's no way I'm going to use a service when I have to create a Yahoo
account.

Same goes with Flickr.

------
shrikant
More money for Maciej. More features for Pinboard. More happiness for us early
birds who got in at a sub $2 price :)

------
coverband
I am a heavy del.icio.us user today. What alternative bookmarking site should
I switch to that supports tagging?

~~~
wyclif
<http://pinboard.in/>

------
jmboling
delicious should have marketed itself to the mainstream as a search engine
with a 100% human curated database

------
bhudman
This is sad. I use delicious daily, and I actually use it as a search engine -
The ones that are most bookmarked is usually what I am looking for.

Another advantage is that I can share links form multiple machines.

I am avoiding chrome until they have something like noscript plugin (which
will likely not happen) in firefox

------
dbingham
What are the chances we can talk Google into buying it? I just started using
it and it's beyond amazingly useful!

I don't want to lose the ability to save bookmarks this way.

Is there anything out there on the web that duplicates the functionality?

------
famblycat
I'm looking to move my bookmarks somewhere else. But frankly this has really
soured me on trusting anyone with them. I want them to be 'in the cloud' so I
can access them from everywhere, but also under my control. Does anyone know
if there are any apps available out there which I can install on my own
hosting and can serve as a bookmark manager?

I already have a personal wiki for my notes and lists, but I'm looking for
something a bit more specialized for bookmarks. I like the concept of tagging
my bookmarks, which a wiki doesn't offer.

------
blahedo
Also hiding in there: Altavista. Now there is a venerable piece of web real
estate—fifteen years ago it was _the_ place to go for web search. I didn't
even know it was still around....

~~~
ams6110
AltaVista claims to be "a business of Overture Services, Inc."

<http://www.altavista.com/about/>

~~~
SteveMorin
It is and Overture was acquired by Yahoo!

------
jamesbritt
What's funny is that Delicious had changed their UI (again) recently, making
it harder to save bookmarks with appropriate tags. It's as if the developers
or managers don't actually use it themselves, or have no idea how large
numbers of people are using it.

So I've been looking around for an alternative. I've been using Diigo, though
the UI (at least for the bookmarklet) is not all that much better.

The comments here about Pinboard, though, motivated me to go sign up. I
figure, better now than later after the exodus drives the cost up. :)

~~~
joshu
this was the major problem with a lot of the development.

------
kadavy
It seems silly that they would just shut it down. Have they even tried to
monetize it? I would pay ($50 a year) to continue to use Delicious. Maybe they
can sell it?

~~~
proee
Agree, why wouldn't you sell it even if only for a million dollars?

------
1336
Interesting choice of words: "sunset" instead of, say, "shut down". It's
clearly a weasel word, and using a noun as a verb makes it all the more
jarring.

Say what you mean, Yahoo.

~~~
1336
For the downvoters:

Weasel words may be used to detract from an uncomfortable fact, such as the
act of firing staff. By replacing "firing staff" with "headcount reduction",
one may soften meaning."

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weasel_word#In_business>

------
fleitz
They should just put their logo into the sunset column and be done with it.
Yang pooched the only hope they had of returning their shareholders money.

------
tocomment
Anyone want to do a weekend hackathon with me and build a replacement? We
could probably capitalize on delocios shutting down to get some traction.

~~~
danenania
Would you be able to scrape out all the current content or would that run into
ToS barriers?

~~~
cuppster
I like the idea of us taking our own bookmarks and re-importing them into a
new system, then getting it to work (optionally) in a network (maybe syncing
based on friend/follow relationships) on any domain we like...

------
JamesNK
Time to move my bookmarks from Delicious.

Google Bookmarks looks like a possibility. I don't care that it doesn't have
the social thing and I want something with good browser integration.

Does anyone have an working instructions for migrating to Google Bookmarks?
Most sites refer to this page which appears to be broken -
<http://persistent.info/delicious2google/>

------
camiller
I have to admit, since I started using Xmarks I pretty much stopped using
del.icio.us. My last addition to del.icio.us was July of 2008.

------
epo
And here is the US government's answer to wikileaks. Get Yahoo! to acquire
them, they'd be marginalised and then shut down in months.

------
sireat
Very sad news. At least, delicious has the export option.

For someone with almost 9000 bookmarks it came out to 1.7MB .html file. (and
yes, tags are in the source)

I wasn't using Delicious to full extent, as my needs were simple, just cross
browser, cross platform, cross machine bookmark service.

Will have to check out Pinboard, Historious and other alternatives mentioned
in this thread.

------
yesimnathan
I guess I'll have no more use for my yahoo ID.

~~~
Shengster
I really have to think hard about which products from Yahoo! that I actually
use. I used to have a Yahoo! email account, but Gmail came along and blew it
out of the water.

Aside from Flickr, all Yahoo! is useful for now is checking the latest sports
scores.

I remember as a kid back in the 90s, Yahoo! was the place to go if you ever
needed to find something. That's been heavily supplanted by Google now.

Hearing about the recent layoffs is pretty depressing. Is Yahoo! ever going to
recover?

------
elrodeo
First Google Wave, now Delicious. I was using both of them. That Delicious
will probably shutdown is bad enough. But WHAT IS WITH ALL OF MY CAREFULLY
TAGGED BOOKMARKS? Even if I can export them somehow, what I'm gonna do with
them?

Now that's exactly why I am -- and always was -- against webapps and my data
being in a cloud.

~~~
dopkew
I am a user of MyVidoop and Delicious. Both were very good concepts. By the
way Vidoop has been acquired by Confident Technologies, Inc.

------
theklub
How did this website not make enough off of ad revenue? You know exactly what
the users are looking for..

------
ffffruit
I don't get it - Yahoo is shutting down a service where humans are obsessively
tagging a shitload of handpicked URL from the abyss that is the internet these
days and they cannot figure out a way to keep this alive?

Am I missing something here?

------
ronnier
I have a been working on a replacement <http://toadjaw.com> but haven't opened
it up to the public. It allows importing from delicious.com. Anybody
interested in using it?

~~~
papaf
I'd be happy to use your site. Basically I just use delicious as distributed
bookmarks across all my machines. I'll be sad to see it go.

~~~
ronnier
I'll get it opened up and let you know.

Thanks!

------
Tichy
Dumb question, but couldn't they try to sell it again? Is that never an
option, once a startup has been bought?

I realize they probably have added some Yahoo specific stuff, like single sign
on, so disentangling it might be too costly?

~~~
wiseleo
It wouldn't be that bad. A yahoo ID can be used as OpenID.

------
mark_l_watson
I just exported my bookmarks with tags. Inconvenient, but not too bib of a
deal. The worse thing is that I used to share my bookmarks with other people -
have to work out another way to do that now.

------
meattle
If you're looking for a Delicious alternative, then also worth checking out
is:

<http://www.shareaholic.com/services>

(a list of over 50 bookmarking services)

------
atlei
So I guess they don't make enough money on it, then ?

I wish the general attitude would change to "I'm willing to pay for services
that I find useful" instead of "Everything should be free !!!!"...

------
dopkew
Some alternate bookmarking services...

Google Bookmarks, Pinboard, Historious, Diigo, Netvouz, Favbot, Favilous,
Licorize, Wonderpage, Wheatt, Wajam, Markr, Xmarks.

Please add others which I may have missed...

------
Tichy
What bookmarking service, if any, is everybody using these days?

~~~
haploid
These days I use this thing called a browser. It has bookmarking functionality
built in.

The entire value proposition of logging into a website in order to bookmark
other websites is lost on me.

I wish I could grok the value, but I can't.

~~~
Tichy
Not that I've been using it, but for one thing there is sync of bookmarks
across browsers. Another value proposition of delicious was discovery of new
sites through social tagging, I suppose.

------
revorad
StavrosK, jump on this!

~~~
citricsquid
His service is very different, it'd be a shame if the service changed just to
get in on this.

~~~
notahacker
I'm probably going to try migrating my bookmarks over to historio.us.

At the very least, a Delicious-themed landing page with a "how to migrate your
bookmarks" and a few emails exchanged with bloggers who've lamented the loss
of Delicious ought to draw a few more people's attention to StavrosK's site.

------
unicornporn
I just exported my bookmarks from Delicious. The resulting html file was 5.5
MB. I guess that tells how much I've actually used Delicious. Sad to see it
go...

------
yogsototh
The day Yahoo bought delicious I immediately switched to Magnolia first and
now I use diigo and I am _really_ happy with it for a long time now.

------
proee
Why can't they sell it? I'm assuming there is a buy with the amount of traffic
and user-base? I don't understand why they would shut it down.

------
mmaunder
On the one hand it's sad to see technology that many people were (and are)
passionate about get axed like this. But on the other hand it frees up space
for innovators to come in and implement even better versions of products that
have proven traction.

Shameless plug: I run <http://feedjit.com/> and our core product is very
similar to mybloglog, so while it's sad to see what Scott and his team built
get cut like this, it opens up opportunity for us and we are very passionate
about the space.

------
davidw
Well shit... I use that data for langpop.com :-/

------
jgilliam
There is a Twitter petition to Yahoo getting a lot of action:
<http://act.ly/2ul>

~~~
wiseleo
Over 1000+ retweets by now

------
DanielRibeiro
Diigo, Stubmleupon, Xmarks. Many alternatives. Are they any good when it comes
to tagging and browser integration?

~~~
lepht
In short: No. I've used Diigo and Xmarks, and they don't cut it.

Would love to be proven wrong, but even the "people's champion" here,
pinboard, doesn't even approach the usability or functionality of delicious.

There's no first party Chrome extension. The best third party one, felicious,
doesn't do tag completion much less suggested tags. The latency between adding
a bookmark and having felicious show it is atrocious, even with 'auto-sync'
enabled.

Ugh.

------
jamesbritt
Looks like Pinboard has gotten popular.

"Due to massive traffic today, imports may take a while to complete. Sorry for
the delay!"

------
awa
Question: I know how can i get a html file for all the links. Can I get a text
file with just the list of urls

------
joe_the_user
Is there a reason they can't sell it?

------
ra
I would pay $5 a month for delicious

------
lotusleaf1987
AllthingsD is confirming that Del.icio.us will be shut down:
[http://networkeffect.allthingsd.com/20101216/following-
layof...](http://networkeffect.allthingsd.com/20101216/following-layoffs-
yahoo-cuts-products-mybloglog-delicious-yahoo-buzz/)

------
to
is there any contact for interested buyers? (serious)

sent e-mail to delicious and yahoo - if anyone knows a quicker contact let me
know! THANKS!

~~~
neworbit
Yeah, I think I'm serious too. Team up? Let's talk about this if you get
anywhere with them.

------
u48998
Is there a way to use Dropbox to keep/run bookmarks from cloud? I am assuming
with the latest version, I should be able to selectively backup Firefox
bookmarks. I would then only be missing RSS feed (if only people would come up
with the way to provide local RSS ability to average users).

------
binaryfinery
The _only_ yahoo service I use. And daily. Wo.

